#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Apagar linha dentro de arquivo
pessoal,

alguém sabe algum comando no linux, programacao shell, que eu consiga apagar a linha dentro de um arquivo que contenha uma determinada palavra ?

----------


## Jim

cat arquivo | grep -v palavra > arquivo

----------


## pre-feit0

> cat arquivo | grep -v palavra > arquivo


Assim é boi, mas apaga a linha inteira. Tenta:



```
cat arquivo | sed 's/palavra//g' > arquivo
```

 ele vai trocar a palavra que esta depois do primeiro / pela palavra que esta depois do segundo /, ou seja, por nenhuma :good:

----------


## ratk

Aproveitando a deixa, como faço para substituir uma palavra dentro de um arquivo em shell script ?

----------


## ratk

:Embarrassment: ops: 
Desculpe-me, não fui específico na minha pergunta...

eu gostaria de saber se tem como apagar uma linha (somente a primeira ou todas se não for possivel uma só) e substituir esta linha por outra, mas no lugar onde ela foi apagada...

e se tem como procurar por uma palavra e devolver em um arquivo somente as linhas inteiras q contem esta palavra ...

É possível isto tudo em shell script ? :toim:

----------

